# Custom Corian VW table



## Morebetterness (Dec 26, 2005)

i fabricate corian countertops and i was messin around and made a dope VW table out of corian.
check it.



























_Modified by Morebetterness at 2:34 PM 8-25-2007_


----------



## vwgolden (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Custom Corian VW table (Morebetterness)*

Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keystervr6 (Dec 28, 2006)

thats sick man, i'll take two


----------



## JettaJensen (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Custom Corian VW table (vwgolden)*

Very cool!!


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

because this is about MKIVs oh wait its not


----------



## luvdemdubz (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Custom Corian VW table (JettaJensen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scanlory (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Custom Corian VW table (JettaJensen)*

That's sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## watgolf (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Custom Corian VW table (JettaJensen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd rock it.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Custom Corian VW table (watgolf)*

can i buy one?


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Custom Corian VW table (Infamous1.8TWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infamous1.8TWB* »_can i buy one?

me too please


----------



## sundog kid (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Custom Corian VW table (Infamous1.8TWB)*

ya, I'd so buy one of those!

Is there a group buy in order? I think yes.


----------



## Morebetterness (Dec 26, 2005)

hmmm sorry this is in the wrong forum, this is just the only one i post on hah.
ill see what i can do about making more..how much would you guys be willing to pay?


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

4 x the production cost


----------



## keystervr6 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (elements757)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elements757* »_4 x the production cost


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn that looks sick. I want one for my house.


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

That's dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OLDSKOOLVWS (May 12, 2004)

I just want the corian inlay to hang on my wall...


----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

That is awesome - literally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

i need one for my garage, how much will you sell these for?


_Modified by sxedub at 9:06 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (sxedub)*

I want one....


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (cerny420)*

Is the VW a decal..?..or is it all one solid piece of corian..?..


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

sweeet!
i want one as well!


----------



## DumpthaVR (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Custom Corian VW table (Morebetterness)*

Dude, I'm pretty sure you could quit your job with the number of these you could swing...just fyi I'll take one too


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Custom Corian VW table (Morebetterness)*

i'd buy one too, but unfortunately...if you sell these you'll have the evil vw nazi lawyers down your throat with cease and desist letters.


----------



## GT_Who (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd be all over one if you decide to make some.


----------



## hypermiler (Aug 17, 2007)

count me in...price dependent of course.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (hypermiler)*

Could you do one thats black or brown where this one is blue? Awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (Jory)*

thats pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elnoly03 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (HardIce2447)*

Im diggin it, looks pretty good.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Build it and they will cu.. err come.


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: (eunos94)*

I'm in for one if the price is right!


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (SEAT)*

I want one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

we need to find out if hes gonna make these


----------

